# Κρη(ι)τική κουζίνα



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2010)

Και μια κοινωνική προσφορά από μένα, γιατί είναι γνωστό ότι κάπου πρέπει να βρεις τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνεις στη διάρκεια της πληκτρολόγησης... 

Το Πέτρινο του Κρητικού για όσους δεν το ξέρουν έχει από τους καλύτερους κρητικούς μεζέδες στην Αθήνα. 

Ανεπιφύλακτα... (να κι άλλη λέξη από Α, κατά το αβάδιστα...)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2010)

Και πού είναι αυτό το Πέτρινο, παρακαλώ; Νομίζω ότι έχουμε καιρό να μαζευτούμε για αζμπέτε :)


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2010)

Αγία Παρασκευή, Ειρήνης 112.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 28, 2010)

Εγώ έχω κρητικοπεράσει καλά (μπορεί να οφειλόταν βέβαια και στην παρέα :)) και σε ένα κέντρο στον Άγιο Διονύση στον Πειραιά, που λέγεται Ραβαΐσι. Φυσικά δεν είμαι ειδήμων  και δεν ξέρω καν αυτό το Πέτρινο.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 28, 2010)

Εγώ ξέρω και ένα ωραιότατο (από πολλές απόψεις ;)) στην Ηλιούπολη, αλλά δεν το ματαδιακινδυνεύω, την τελευταία φορά που πήγα είχε παιδικό πάρτι...


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 28, 2010)

Μια που περάσαμε στο φαγητό, ας καταθέσω κι άλλο ένα που το συνιστώ επίσης ανεπιφύλακτα. 
Το Καπνισμένο Τσικάλι στη Λεωφόρο Λαυρίου, στα Γλυκά Νερά. 

Εξαιρετικό και για καλοκαίρι γιατί έχει ωραίο κήπο με κληματαριά.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 28, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Και μια κοινωνική προσφορά από μένα, γιατί είναι γνωστό ότι κάπου πρέπει να βρεις τις θερμίδες που καταναλώνεις στη διάρκεια της πληκτρολόγησης...
> 
> Το Πέτρινο του Κρητικού για όσους δεν το ξέρουν έχει από τους καλύτερους κρητικούς μεζέδες στην Αθήνα.
> 
> Ανεπιφύλακτα... (να κι άλλη λέξη από Α, κατά το αβάδιστα...)


Δεν ξέρω αν κατάφερε να βελτιωθεί, αλλά την τελευταία φορά που πήγα, πριν από 3-4 χρόνια, δυστυχώς δεν τρωγόταν τίποτα. Το μόνο ευχάριστο ήταν οι χαμηλές τιμές, αλλά από την άλλη πλευρά, πρώτη φορά κατάφερε μαγαζί να μου κόψει την όρεξη. Αλλά για να το λες, μάλλον θα έχει βελτιωθεί, σωστά;


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2010)

Μια και πιάσαμε τα κρητικά εδέσματα, σας προτείνω κάτι στη Θεσσαλονίκη. 
_Μυρσίνη_ το ρακάδικο, πίσω από τη Χ.Α.Ν.Θ. (εκεί που ήταν παλιά η _Σελήνη_), και τον _ΚαφεΝαί_ ακριβώς δίπλα. 
Στο ρακάδικο, ρακή καλή σητειακή (με το παλικάρι που τη βγάζει ανταμώνουμε στα καζανέματα· καζανεύει έναν ολόκληρο μήνα!), παραδοσιακοί μεζέδες και φαγητά με προϊόντα αυθεντικά από την Κρήτη και συνταγές της μάνας του ιδιοκτήτη (100% real amateur cooking . Και συναντήσεις - απροσχεδίαστες ή προγραμματισμένες - των καλύτερων μουσικών, Κρητικών και μη, που περνούν κατά καιρούς από την πόλη. 
Αν πάτε, δώστε στον Νίκο που το έχει χαιρετίσματα από τον "Λαστριανό ξενομπάτη στα Τρίκαλα". :)
Αντάξιο (αλλά φτηνότερο) κρητικό φαγητό, βέβαια, προσφέρει ο αδερφός του στο _Καθ' Oδόν_, αλλά η Μυρσίνη Σητείας πέφτει μακριά.


----------



## crystal (Jan 28, 2010)

Για τη Μυρσίνη επιβεβαιώνω: μαγειρεμένο φαγητό με κρητικές συνταγές, ούτε ίχνος κατεψυγμένου. Το βλέπεις πως μόλις μαγειρεύτηκε στην κουζίνα. Αλλά κάτι με είχε χαλάσει λίγο, στο είχα πει, Νίκο. Δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν το μαγείρεμα ή οι πρώτες ύλες...


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 29, 2010)

@Αλεξάνδρα: Το Πέτρινο του Κρητικού δεν ξέρω αν έχει βελτιωθεί γιατί δεν το ήξερα παλιά, αλλά έχει πολύ καλό φαγητό τώρα που το ξέρω και πηγαίνω. 

Μια δοκιμή θα σας πείσει όλους. Και αν όχι, ξέρετε δυστυχώς πού θα με βρείτε...


----------



## Marinos (Jan 29, 2010)

Μα τι μανία είναι αυτή με την κρητική κουζίνα βρε παιδιά; Εγώ που είμαι πέντε χρόνια τώρα στην Κρήτη, νοσταλγώ την κουζίνα των φοιτητικών μου χρόνων στη Θεσσαλονίκη, με τα σαγανάκια, τα καυτερά, τις σάλτσες... Έστω και της Κέρκυρας με τα σοφρίτο! αλλά της Κρήτης; Ρακή-απάκια-λουκάνικο;


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

Πέστα Μαρίνε! Ούτε εγώ έχω ιδιαίτερα καλές σχέσεις με την κρητική κουζίνα (απλά δεν τη θεωρώ κάτι το ιδιαίτερο). Άσε που έχω βαρεθεί να ακούω την ντομάτα πάνω στο παξιμάδι να πλασάρεται ως έδεσμα περιωπής! Και να μην πιάσουμε κάτι σκαλτσούνια και κάτι τέτοια... Θεσσαλονίκη: πολύ καλό φαί.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2010)

Α, Μαρίνε, όλα κιόλα: επειδή τα έχεις εκεί πρόχειρα, τα έχεις παραπεταμένα, μου φαίνεται :) Και εκτός από απάκι, έχω να συνεισφέρω σταμναγκάθι, στάκα (ποικιλοτρόπως μαγειρεμένη, γιαμ γιαμ!), ανεβατά, καλτσούνια, τούρτα χανιώτικη (αλμυρό είναι αυτό, για όποιον δεν το ξέρει) και τώρα σταματάω γιατί καλά καλά έντεκα δεν έχει πάει και άρχισα να πεινάω


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 29, 2010)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι για μένα ήταν ισοδύναμα με αμβροσία τα σκιουφιχτά μακαρόνια που φάγαμε σ' εκείνο το κρητικό... πες το, ντε, και δεν θυμάμαι.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2010)

Ο Δίκταμος έχει τέτοια, νομίζω.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ο Δίκταμος είναι ο Σαντιάγο ντε Κομποστέλα μας.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 29, 2010)

Αχ, ο Πάουλου έχει αφήσει τα σημάδια του παντού... Πότε θα κανονίσουμε προσκύνημα; :)


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 29, 2010)

Σύντομα! Έχουμε πολλές αμαρτίες προς συγχώρεση. :-D


----------



## Marinos (Jan 29, 2010)

Ένας-ένας, μη βαράτε! :) Εντάξει, για τα μακαρόνια τα πώς-τα-λένε (ανωγειανά; ) και το γαμοπίλαφο πάω πάσο, και για τη στάκα. Αλλά στο σύνολο επιμένω: τίποτε δεν συγκρίνεται με τη συνηθισμένη κουζίνα ενός τσιπουράδικου από Βόλο και πάνω.


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2010)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, περί ορέξεως... Σε τέτοια θέματα, δεν προσπαθώ να πείσω κανέναν.

Δεύτερον, είμαι προκατειλημμένος, όντας Κρητικός και μάλιστα ξενομπάτης, οπότε η νοσταλγία για κάθε τι που προέρχεται από την πατρίδα (πατρίδα μία, τόποι μου πολλοί: Κρήτη, Αθήνα, Τρίκαλα κ.α.) λειτουργεί λιγάκι σαν παραμορφωτικός φακός.

Τρίτον, όταν μιλάμε για κρητική κουζίνα, ο καθένας έχει συνήθως διαφορετική εικόνα και ορισμό γι' αυτήν. Άλλοι την έμαθαν στην Αθήνα ή αλλού, τουριστική ή μπασταρδεμένη. Άλλοι ξέρουν πώς έχει καταντήσει τώρα, σε ταβέρνες ή και σπίτια στην Κρήτη, όλο κρεατικά, λουκάνικα κ.λπ. 
"... Γιατί τα μαγερέματα δεν έχουσι για βρώση,
μα μοναχάς λουκάνικο κι απάκι θε να τρώσι..." (Πανώρια Β18-19)

Ο δικός μου ορισμός για την κρητική κουζίνα περιλαμβάνει όλα αυτά που έτρωγαν στα σπίτια τους οι Κρητικοί τη δεκαετία του '50 και '60, όταν έμαθε να μαγειρεύει η μάνα μου, γιατί κυρίως από κείνη την έμαθα κι εγώ. Και από φαγητό σε σπίτια ή μικρά ρακάδικα και ταβέρνες, όπου πάλι κάποια μάνα μαγείρευε ή επιστατούσε στην κουζίνα. Μαγαζιά μικρά, σε χωριά εκτός τουριστικών περιοχών, δυσεύρετα πια, αν και - με το μπούγιο που έγινε με τη γνωστή μελέτη περί μεσογειακής διατροφής - πολλοί προσπαθούν να την αναβιώσουν, με σοβαρότητα και σεβασμό ή επιπόλαια και ευκαιριακά, για να επωφεληθούν από τη δημοφιλία της. 
Επειδή η γεύση έχει για μένα ιδιαίτερο ενδιαφέρον (και μαγειρεύω ερασιτεχνικά, όποτε ευκαιρήσω κι έχω όρεξη, γιατί η μαγειρική είναι δημιουργική ενασχόληση και απαιτεί μεράκι) κι έχω ζήσει ή βρεθεί σε αρκετούς τόπους, όπου πάω προσπαθώ να δοκιμάζω την τοπική κουζίνα σε όσο πιο αυθεντική, παραδοσιακή μορφή μπορώ να τη βρω. Δεν θα επιχειρήσω συγκρίσεις με τη θεσσαλική, τη βορειοελλαδίτικη, την επτανησιακή ή όποια άλλη τοπική κουζίνα στην Ελλάδα έτυχε να γευτώ, λίγο ή πολύ, και μου άρεσαν πολύ. Εξάλλου, δεν έχει νόημα τέτοια σύγκριση, τουλάχιστον όχι με τη λογική του ανταγωνισμού. Η άποψή μου είναι πως είμαστε τυχεροί που έχουμε στην Ελλάδα μεγάλη ποικιλία γεύσεων και διαφορετικές κουζίνες σε τόπους τόσο κοντινούς, αλλά και τόσο διαφορετικούς από κάποιες απόψεις. 

Δυστυχώς, δεν έχω τώρα τον χρόνο να παραθέσω όπως τους αξίζει (δυστυχώς, το _παραθέτω_ εδώ δεν είναι κυριολεκτικό ) μερικά ενδεικτικά πιάτα, συνηθισμένα στην καθημερινή παραδοσιακή κρητική κουζίνα, αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα σας κάνω μια εκτενή παρουσίαση. Μακάρι να μπορούσα πραγματικά να παραθέσω και γεύμα στους εκλεκτούς συνδαιτυμόνες, αλλά δικτυακά δεν έχει βρεθεί (ακόμα) ο τρόπος. ;)

Κατά σύμπτωση, στη Θεσσαλονίκη, στο ρακάδικο _Μυρσίνη _που αναφέρω παραπάνω, είχα μια παρόμοια κουβέντα με μια Τρικαλινή φίλη (που έχει βρεθεί μόνο λίγες μέρες στην Κρήτη, και έμαθε την "κρητική" κουζίνα σε ντεμέκ κρητικά εστιατόρια της Αθήνας), η οποία είχε βαλθεί να με πείσει με το ζόρι για την υπεροχή της τρικαλινής κουζίνας (την οποία ξέρω 15 χρόνια τώρα) έναντι της κρητικής, την ώρα που απολάμβανε κρητικά πιάτα κι έγλειφε τα δάχτυλά της. Τότε, για να την πικάρω κι επειδή φούντωσε μέσα μου ο περιβόητος κρητικός τοπικισμός* παραμερίζοντας τη λογική, η απάντησή μου ήταν: _Ναι, δίκιο έχεις. Άλλωστε, παγκοσμίως, τρεις κουζίνες είναι οι πιο γνωστές: η γαλλική, η ιταλική και η τρικαλινή! _

*Σχετικό ανέκδοτο:
-Μάνα, ήντα θα πει _τοπικιστής;_ 
-Τοπικιστής, παιδάκι μου, είναι όποιος θαρρεί πως ο τόπος του είναι καλύτερος από την Κρήτη! 

Όσο για τον ντάκο που αναφέρει ο Αμβρόσιος, κι εγώ εκνευρίζομαι όταν μου πασάρουν αυτό το παραδοσιακά ευτελές κολατσιό/πρόχειρη λύση ανάγκης ως έδεσμα περιωπής (με αντίστοιχα τσουχτερή τιμή), παρότι άμα είναι καλό το παξιμάδι (ζυμωτό και χειροποίητο), η ντομάτα (αληθινή, φρεσκοκομμένη απ' το μποστάνι) και το λάδι (αγνό, _παρθένο_ απ' τα λιόφυτά μας) η γεύση του με στέλνει αδιάβαστο.


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

Σαφέστατα και μπορεί να είναι πολύ νόστιμος ο ντάκος, αλλά:

1. με εκνευρίζει που το χαρακτηρίζουν παραδοσιακά κρητικό. Μέχρι και στην Ιταλία βρίσκει κανείς το συγκεκριμένο συνδυασμό (και παρακαλώ να μην ακούσω για τον μοναδικό τρόπο που συνδυάζονται τα υλικά στον κρητικό ντάκο).
2. υπάρχουν μαγαζιά στο Κολωνάκι που διαφημίζουν τον ντάκο τους. Έλεος!

Εγώ την κρητική κουζίνα τη γνώρισα πριν από 20-30 χρόνια σε κάτι χωριά σε κάτι ψηλά βουνά της Κρήτης (την οποία επισκέπτομαι από παιδάκι για διάφορους λόγους) από βέρες γριές κρητικές. Δεν λέω ότι είναι άσχημη, απλά δεν την θεωρώ καλύτερη από τις υπόλοιπες μαγειρικές παραδόσεις της Ελλάδας, π.χ. της Ηπείρου (λατρεύω), Θεσσαλίας (τρίκαλα κλπ), Πελοποννήσου και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 29, 2010)

Συμφωνώ απολύτως με τον προλαλήσαντα, έχοντας κι εγώ δοκιμάσει σχεδόν όλες τις κουζίνες της Ελλάδας σε διαφορετικές συγκυρίες και από διαφορετικούς μάγειρες και μαγείρισσες. 

Αυτό που με συναρπάζει εμένα στην κρητική κουζίνα είναι η πολυποικιλότητά της, η ίση κατανομή λαχανικών και κρέατος, η μαεστρία και το μεράκι της στο μεζέ. 

Επειδή έλαχε στη ζωή μου να γνωρίσω πολύ καλά τη στερεοελλαδίτικη κουζίνα και να συνεχίσω να τη γεύομαι, έχω να πω ότι τόσο μονοφαγία και τόσο αρνί δεν ξέρω αν τρώει άλλος άνθρωπος σε τούτο τον κόσμο, τον ντουνιά. 
Αρνί πίκλα, αρνί τσίχλα, αρνί ψητό, βραστό, κοκκινιστό, σουφλέ, με χόρτα ή μελιτζάνες, αρνί τούρτα, αρνί γλυκό κουταλιού, αρνί με μπανάνες, αρνί... φτάνει! Το πιάσατε το νόημα νομίζω! 
Κάποτε μάλιστα έτυχε ο φτωχός να ζητήσω κάτι εξωτικότατο και περίεργο, όπως μια σαλάτα μαρούλι ή λάχανο και με κοιτούσαν όλοι λες και τους μιλούσα για τη χαμένη Ατλαντίδα και το μέρος που βρέθηκε τελικά...


----------



## Marinos (Jan 29, 2010)

Χμμ, βλέπω άναψα φωτιές. Βάλτε μέσα τα μαχαίρια, και βγάλτε τα πηρούνια. Μεσημέρι πήγε. :)


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2010)

Εγώ στην Κρήτη είχα φάει κάτι φοβερά παπουτσάκια πριν πολλά χρόνια. Κατά τ' άλλα δε θυμάμαι τίποτα άλλο να μου έκανε την εντύπωση που μου είχε κάνει η μαγειρική της Θεσσαλονίκης. 
Έχω μια φίλη Kρητικιά που είναι εξαιρετική μαγείρισσα, αλλά δεν μαγειρεύει τίποτα φοβερά κρητικό. Παπουτσάκια, παστίτσιο, πατάτες λαδορίγανη κλπ. 
Εκτός από τον ντάκο, άλλα δείγματα ενοχλητικού μενού σε εστιατόριο είναι το κατίκι Δομοκού (σε σαλάτα, σε γέμιση, σε οτιδήποτε) και η ρόκα. 
Επίσης ενοχλητικούς βρίσκω τους μπλογκαδόρους και αρθρογράφους που προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν ότι το '60 δέναν τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα και τρώγανε φαγητό μπουκιά και συχώριο, με όλα τα καλά από εξωτικά μέρη και με όλο το μεγαλείο της παράδοσης και ζζζζζζζζζζζζ... Συγγνώμη, με πήρε ο ύπνος. Όποιος θέλει να δει τι τρώγαμε τη δεκαετία του '60 και του '70 ας κοιτάξει τον Τσελεμεντέ και τα βιβλία της Χρύσας Παραδείση. Εγώ είμαι παιδί της πόλης, οπότε ούτε λιαστές ντομάτες ήξερα, ούτε άλλα τέτοια. 
Κι από αυτά που λέει η μητέρα μου ότι είδε στο πρώτο της ταξίδι Ελλάδα το '62, το Ζβαν και το λουκάνικο Φραγκφούρτης ήταν το στάνταρ προχειροφαγητό. Σαν το παριζάκι Υφαντής σήμερα, φαντάζομαι. 

Βανίλια κανονική πρωτοείδα πριν μερικά χρόνια. 
Κατίκι; Δοχείο νυκτός εννοείτε, αλλά είσαστε λίγο ψευδός;
Λιαστές ντομάτες είδα επίσης για πρώτη φορά στην Αγγλία, που είχαν γίνει κάποια εποχή της μόδας και τις έβαζαν παντού. Ένα στεγνό κομμάτι που δε μασιόταν με τίποτα. 
Απλά τώρα έχουν γίνει μαζικής παραγωγής και μας τα σερβίρουν για εκλεκτά όλα αυτά. 

Όσο για τη ρόκα, την είχα δει σε ένα βιβλίο σχολικό και είχα ρωτήσει τη γιαγιά μου που μου είχε πει ότι είναι χόρτο για σαλάτα. Πιο πολύ με απασχολούσε που οι φράουλες ήταν με το σταγονόμετρο και δεν τις φχαριστιόμουνα και το πότε θα πηγαίναμε να πάρουμε λουκουμάδες από τον Νώντα (οι καλύτεροι λουκουμάδες, μόνο που όταν πέθανε ο πατέρας του Νώντα τέρμα).


----------



## Ambrose (Jan 29, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εκτός από τον ντάκο, άλλα δείγματα ενοχλητικού μενού σε εστιατόριο είναι το κατίκι Δομοκού (σε σαλάτα, σε γέμιση, σε οτιδήποτε) και η ρόκα.



Ρόκα-παρμεζάνα! Όχι άλλο ρόκα-παρμεζάνα. Μία μού έλεγε ότι πήγε κι έφαγε ρόκα-παρμεζάνα και το έλεγε λες και είχε φάει μπελούγκα. 



SBE said:


> Επίσης ενοχλητικούς βρίσκω τους μπλογκαδόρους και αρθρογράφους που προσπαθούν να μας πείσουν ότι το '60 δέναν τα σκυλιά με τα λουκάνικα και τρώγανε φαγητό μπουκιά και συχώριο, με όλα τα καλά από εξωτικά μέρη και με όλο το μεγαλείο της παράδοσης και ζζζζζζζζζζζζ...



Ειδικά όταν χρησιμοποιούν πολλά υποκοριστικά. Παίρνετε το ψαράκι (συνήθως το βαφτίζουν κι ένα όνομα πρώτα), το βάζετε στο αλευράκι και μετά στο τηγανάκι όπου έχει κάψει το λαδάκι.



SBE said:


> Λιαστές ντομάτες είδα επίσης για πρώτη φορά στην Αγγλία, που είχαν γίνει κάποια εποχή της μόδας και τις έβαζαν παντού. Ένα στεγνό κομμάτι που δε μασιόταν με τίποτα.
> Απλά τώρα έχουν γίνει μαζικής παραγωγής και μας τα σερβίρουν για εκλεκτά όλα αυτά.



Κι εγώ το ίδιο. Και το πέστο. Με ρωτάγαν οι Άγγλοι που μου μαγειρεύαν με λιαστές ντομάτες και με πέστο, αν μ' αρέσει, λες και ήμουν ειδικός. Πού να τους εξηγήσω ότι αυτά είναι από την Ιταλία και στην Ελλάδα δεν τα έχουμε. Όταν γύρισα Ελλάδα, είχαν γίνει κι εδώ μόδα. Αλλά εδώ οι Αμερικάνοι όταν τους λέω ότι είμαι Έλληνας, μου λένε "πιες μια γκράπα για μένα". Η απάντηση η δικιά μου για να μην τους στεναχωρήσω είναι "will do!"


----------



## SBE (Jan 29, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Ρόκα-παρμεζάνα! Όχι άλλο ρόκα-παρμεζάνα. Μία μού έλεγε ότι πήγε κι έφαγε ρόκα-παρμεζάνα και το έλεγε λες και είχε φάει μπελούγκα.



Τουλάχιστον μπορεί να μας εξηγήσει πως καρφώνεις με το πιρούνι το φύλλο ολόκληρο και τη φλούδα παρμεζάνας;



Ambrose said:


> Ειδικά όταν χρησιμοποιούν πολλά υποκοριστικά. Παίρνετε το ψαράκι (συνήθως το βαφτίζουν κι ένα όνομα πρώτα), το βάζετε στο αλευράκι και μετά στο τηγανάκι όπου έχει κάψει το λαδάκι.


Μαμαλάκι, δηλαδή. 
Α, και το ψαράκι να είναι πεσκαντρίτσα (κοινώς σκλεπού). 



Ambrose said:


> Κι εγώ το ίδιο. Και το πέστο. Με ρωτάγαν οι Άγγλοι που μου μαγείρευαν με λιαστές ντομάτες και με πέστο, αν μ' αρέσει, λες και ήμουν ειδικός. Πού να τους εξηγήσω ότι αυτά είναι από την Ιταλία και στην Ελλάδα δεν τα έχουμε. Όταν γύρισα Ελλάδα, είχαν γίνει κι εδώ μόδα. Αλλά εδώ οι Αμερικάνοι όταν τους λέω ότι είμαι Έλληνας, μου λένε "πιες μια γκράπα για μένα". Η απάντηση η δικιά μου για να μην τους στεναχωρήσω είναι "will do!"



Πάλι καλά, μπερδεύουν Ελλάδα με Ιταλία. Άλλοι μπερδεύουν Ελλάδα με Μέση Ανατολή. 

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω τα μανιτάρια πλευρώτους. Που όχι μόνο δεν τα τρώγαμε παλιά, αλλά και γενικά πολύς κόσμος δεν έτρωγε μανιτάρια με τίποτα. Και δεν κυκλοφορούσαν φυσικά φρέσκα μανιτάρια. 
Οπότε η λίστα είναι:
Βανίλια (φυτό, με σπόρια κλπ) κα άλλα εξωτικά μπαχαρικά
Ρόκα 
Ντάκος 
Λιαστές ντομάτες
Κατίκι Δομοκού
πλευρώτους
πολτός ελιάς (άλλος μαϊντανός κι αυτός!)
Κρίσαντο
Βινσάντο (όχι θα την γλύτωναν τα ποτά!)
Α, και φυσικά όλοι έχουν γίνει οινογνώστες, ενώ «τότε» πίνανε χύμα από την ταβέρνα στη γωνία που πήγαινες με το πλαστικό μπουκάλι να στο γεμίσουν, άντε και καμιά Δεμέστιχα. 

Πιστεύω ότι τα συγκεκριμένα προϊόντα τώρα υπάρχουν σε μεγάλες ποσότητες και έχει πέσει η τιμή τους και από εκεί ξεκινάει η μόδα. Κάποιος βρήκε γρήγορο τρόπο να κάνει τις ντομάτες λιαστές μαζικής παραγωγής, κάποιος έφτιαξε ρόκα μεταλλαγμένη μεγάλης αντοχής κλπ. Γι' αυτό άλλα προϊόντα δεν βλέπω να έχουν γίνει μόδα και κρατάνε την τιμή τους. Αυγοτάραχο Μεσολογγίου, π.χ.

*Παράκληση μοντ*: καθώς το φόρουμ είναι πρωτίστως γλωσσικό και μας ενδιαφέρει πολύ να μην υπάρχουν στις σελίδες μας πολλαπλά και επαναλαμβανόμενα ορθογραφικά λάθη και λάθη πληκτρολόγησης, σε περίπτωση που κάποιος χρήστης δε διαθέτει ορθογράφο στον περιηγητή του, παρακαλούμε να γράφει τα μηνύματά του πρώτα στον επεξεργαστή κειμένου του και μετά να τα αναρτά εδώ. Σε περίπτωση που κάποιος χρειάζεται βοήθεια για την εγκατάσταση διορθωτή στον περιηγητή του, παρακαλούμε να μας ενημερώσει, θα χαρούμε να βοηθήσουμε. Ευχαριστώ. :)


----------



## Katerina_A (Jan 29, 2010)

SBE said:


> Πιο πολύ με απασχολούσε που οι φράουλες ήταν με το σταγονόμετρο και δεν τις φχαριστιόμουνα και το πότε θα πηγαίναμε να πάρουμε λουκουμάδες από τον Νώντα (οι καλύτεροι λουκουμάδες, μόνο που όταν πέθανε ο πατέρας του Νώντα τέρμα).



Πολύ μου άρεσε αυτό.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 30, 2010)

Η κρητική κουζίνα είναι αναμφισβήτητα πολύ υγιεινή. Αλλά αν δεν έχει φάει κανείς μεζέδες σε τσιπουράδικο του Βόλου ή κεμπάπ πρόβειο και χοιρινό από τη Λάρισα δεν ξέρει τι χάνει.
Νομίζω όμως ότι αδικείτε την ρόκα, γιατί εμείς στην Καλαμάτα την ξέραμε και την βάζαμε στη μαρουλοσαλάτα μας αντί για άνηθο εδώ και δεκαετίες και το ίδιο νομίζω ισχύει και για την Κρήτη.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 30, 2010)

Εγώ έχω φάει και τα δύο. Για τα τσιπουράδικα του Βόλου (and trust me, I really know what I mean!) έχω να πω ότι είναι υπερεκτιμημένα. Εντάξει, φτηνά σε σχέση με την Αθήνα και, αν είσαι τυχερός και δε φας στα παραλιακά που παραείναι τουριστικά, φρέσκοι μεζέδες, αλλά τίποτα το φοβερό.

Τα κεμπάπ πολύ ωραία, δε θα διαφωνήσω, αλλά συνεχίζω να επιμένω κρητικά :) Θέμα γούστου, φυσικά, γιατί η αλήθεια είναι ότι σε όλη την Ελλάδα έχει ωραίο φαγητό. Τώρα που το θυμήθηκα, ξέρει κανείς πώς το λένε ένα ωραίο τύπου αλλαντικό/παστό που το φτιάχνουν στην Αλεξανδρούπολη; Πολύ ωραίο!

Α, και τη ρόκα κι εγώ την ξέρω εδώ και χρόνια, από το μπαμπά μου, που την έτρωγαν πολύ στο χωριό του (βορειοανατολική Πελοπόννησος), άρα δεν είναι και τόσο εξωτική :)


----------



## nickel (Jan 30, 2010)

Όπου και να ταξιδέψω, η Ελλάδα με... μπουκώνει.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 30, 2010)

Εννοείται ότι όλα είναι θέμα γούστου και για να πω την αμαρτία μου εμένα προσωπικά μου αρέσει περισσότερο απ΄όλα η κινέζικη και η ιταλική κουζίνα.
Μήπως το παστό από την Αλεξανδρούπολη είναι ο καβουρμάς;


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 30, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> ... έχω να πω ότι τόσο μονοφαγία και τόσο αρνί δεν ξέρω αν τρώει άλλος άνθρωπος σε τούτο τον κόσμο, τον ντουνιά.
> Αρνί πίκλα, αρνί τσίχλα, αρνί ψητό, βραστό, κοκκινιστό, σουφλέ, με χόρτα ή μελιτζάνες, αρνί τούρτα, αρνί γλυκό κουταλιού, αρνί με μπανάνες, αρνί... φτάνει! Το πιάσατε το νόημα νομίζω!



Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τέτοια παραδείγματα υπάρχουν κι άλλα. Δηλαδή ο συνδυασμός πορτογαλική κουζίνα και μπακαλιάρος είναι πολύ διαφορετικό πράγμα;

Έπειτα, τόση ώρα μιλάμε για κρητική κουζίνα και κανείς δεν είπε κάτι για χοχλιούς;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 30, 2010)

> Για τα τσιπουράδικα του Βόλου (and trust me, I really know what I mean!) έχω να πω ότι είναι υπερεκτιμημένα. Εντάξει, φτηνά σε σχέση με την Αθήνα και, αν είσαι τυχερός και δε φας στα παραλιακά που παραείναι τουριστικά, φρέσκοι μεζέδες, αλλά τίποτα το φοβερό.


Βρε Παλάβρα, πάνω που γνωριστήκαμε, μου τα χαλάς! Κάτι ξέρω κι εγώ από Βόλο! Αυτό που μ' αρέσει, στα συνοικιακά τσιπουράδικα, π.χ. Νέα Ιωνία ή Άγιο Γεράσιμο, είναι που με κάθε καραφάκι έρχεται και άλλος μεζές, με μελετημένη σειρά...



> Έπειτα, τόση ώρα μιλάμε για κρητική κουζίνα και κανείς δεν είπε κάτι για χοχλιούς;


Ρογήρε, έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο. Αυτό ναι.
(μια κι εγώ ξεκίνησα την αμφισβήτηση, οφείλω να το παραδεχτώ!)


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

Rogerios said:


> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι τέτοια παραδείγματα υπάρχουν κι άλλα. Δηλαδή ο συνδυασμός πορτογαλική κουζίνα και μπακαλιάρος είναι πολύ διαφορετικό πράγμα;
> 
> Έπειτα, τόση ώρα μιλάμε για κρητική κουζίνα και κανείς δεν είπε κάτι για χοχλιούς;


 
Πολύ καλή η παρατήρηση για την υπερμπακαλιαροφαγία των Πορτογάλων. 

Αντιγράφω μερικά πιάτα από το βιβλίο _Κρητική Παραδοσιακή Κουζίνα_ της Μαρίας και του Νίκου Ψιλάκη.

*Χοχλιοί* μπουμπουριστοί στο τηγάνι ή στο τσικάλι· βραστοί ή καλογερίστικοι· με λαδολέμονο ή λαδόξιδο· στα κάρβουνα ή στον άθο (στάχτη)· με χόρτα· με ασκολύμπρους· με κεντανέ (πράσο)· με βλίτα· με πατάτες και ξινόχοντρο· με μάραθο· με χλωροκούκια· με αγκιναροκούκια· με χόντρο· στιφάδο· με κολοκύθια και σκόρδο· κοκκινιστοί με πατάτες τηγανητές· λιανοχοχλιοί γιαχνί.

Οι παραπάνω συνταγές δεν είναι επινοημένες και δήθεν παραδοσιακές που ξεφύτρωσαν πρόσφατα, αλλά σε (όλο και λιγότερα) χωριά της Κρήτης αυτά τα πιάτα είναι ακόμα καθημερινές επιλογές. Βέβαια, όπως λέει και η SBE για τον Νώντα παραπάνω, τέτοια εδέσματα θα τρώμε όσο ζουν οι παλιές μαγείρισσες και οι μερακλήδες μάγειροι. Εξάλλου, τους χοχλιούς πρέπει να τους μαζέψεις, να τους ταΐσεις και να τους καθαρίσεις καλά πριν τους μαγειρέψεις. Ενώ το κρέας είναι πολύ πιο εύκολη λύση.

Και μια μαντινάδα:
_Του χόντρου κάθε κουταλιά_
_θέλει και το χοχλιό τζη,_
_ετσά και κάθε κοπελιά_
_τον αγαπητικό τζη_


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2010)

Κοχλιούς μπουρμπουριστούς δοκίμασα μια φορά με το ζόρι (επί μισή ώρα με είχε πρήξει ο κρητικός θείος με το τάπερ) και ήταν αηδία. Φυσικά το ίδιο λέω και για τα ζωντανά οστρακοειδή και δεν πα να λένε άλλοι ότι είναι λιχουδιά. Οπότε ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη από όσους προσβάλλονται που δε με ενθουσιάζει το σπουδαίο έδεσμα. Α, να πω ότι έχω δοκιμάσει και κοτοπόδαρα, θα πρέπει να ήμουνα στο νηπιαγωγείο, οπότε δεν ήξερα ότι κανονικά δεν τρώγονται. Δε θυμάμαι πως ήταν στη γεύση, μόνο εμφάνιση θυμάμαι. Τις προάλλες έβλεπα στην τηλεόραση κάποιον να μαγειρεύει λειριά και το θυμήθηκα.


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2010)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι τον ισχυρισμό της Στέλλας πιο πάνω ότι δεν της αρέσει η ελληνική κουζίνα, προτιμά κινέζικη ή ξέρω γω τι άλλο. Υπάρχει επιλογή, αν ζεις στην Ελλάδα; Κάθε μέρα ελληνική κουζίνα τρως, είτε είναι μακαρόνια με κιμά είτε είναι παπουτσάκια, είτε είναι τηγανιτές πατάτες και ντοματοσαλάτα. Τα κινέζικα, ινδικά, μεξικάνικα κλπ είναι για γαρνιτούρα. 

ΥΓ κι η Μερέντα ελληνική κουζίνα είναι, η Νουτέλα όμως είναι παγκοσμιοποιημένη κουζίνα.


----------



## Palavra (Jan 31, 2010)

Εγώ τους χοχλιούς και το γαμοπίλαφο τα αγνόησα επίτηδες. Τα σιχαίνομαι αμφότερα. Για να μη θυμηθώ μια φορά η γιαγιά μου είχε ξεχάσει το καλάθι με τα (φρεσκομαζεμένα από τις δυο μας) σαλιγκάρια ξεσκέπαστο. Σαφάρι μια ώρα κάναμε στην κουζίνα


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2010)

Σχετικά με το σταμναγκάθι: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=52224#post52224

Για την κατανάλωση σαλιγκαριών δεν υπάρχει μέση οδός. Ή τα λατρεύεις ή τα σιχαίνεσαι. Πάντως, στην Ελλάδα δεν τρώγονται μόνο στην Κρήτη. Τα τρώνε παραδοσιακά και στην Ξάνθη, απ' ό,τι μου έχουν πει γνωστοί από κείνα τα μέρη.

Όσο για το σαφάρι χοχλιών, ήταν από τα αγαπημένα μας παιχνίδια με τ' αδέλφια μου, όταν ήμασταν παιδιά. Πολλές φορές ξεσκεπάζαμε επίτηδες το καλάθι, ώστε να βγουν και να τους ψάχνουμε σ' όλο το σπίτι, παίρνοντας πόντους για κάθε έναν που βρίσκαμε και "επαναπατρίζαμε". Προς μεγάλη αγανάκτηση της μάνας που, όταν επέστρεφε, έβρισκε τα συμπαθέστατα (στη γεύση) μαλάκια να εξερευνούν κάθε γωνιά του σπιτιού (και, από σαφάρι χοχλιών, το γύριζε σε σαφάρι... σκανταλιάρικων παιδιών . Για την κατανάλωση χοχλιών της οικογένειάς μας τότε, ενδεικτικά αναφέρω ότι υπήρχε ξεχωριστή εξάδα πιρουνιών με στραβωμένο το ένα δόντι (τότε δεν κυκλοφορούσαν τα ειδικά πιρούνια), που προοριζόταν αποκλειστικά για την ιεροτελεστία της εξαγωγής τους από το κέλυφος.

Σήμερα υπάρχουν κάμποσα εκτροφεία σαλιγκαριών (αφού είναι σχετικά εύκολη και επικερδής επιχείρηση και μάλιστα επιδοτείται η δημιουργία τους), αλλά απ' ό,τι διαβάζω πάλι στην _Κρητική Παραδοσιακή Κουζίνα_:
_Πρόσφατες μελέτες έδειξαν ότι τα σαλιγκάρια της Κρήτης που τρέφονται στη φύση καταναλώνοντας πλήθος χορταρικών και βοτάνων περιέχουν σημαντικές ποσότητες α-λινολενικού οξέος, που η κατανάλωσή του ελαττώνει κατακόρυφα τον κίνδυνο καρδιοπαθειών. Δεν φαίνεται να συμβαίνει το ίδιο με όλα τα σαλιγκάρια και ιδιαιτέρως με εκείνα που εκτρέφονται σε οργανωμένες μονάδες παραγωγής, όχι με φυσική τροφή._
Οι αλανιάρηδες, δηλαδή, κάνουν καλό στην υγεία, ενώ οι μαντρωμένοι όχι και τόσο.

Από καλό φίλο που υπήρξε οικονομικός σύμβουλος μεγάλου σαλιγκαροτροφείου στην Ελλάδα, είχα μάθει το εκπληκτικό (για μένα τότε· τώρα πια, που έχει προχωρήσει η παγκοσμιοποίηση, δεν με ξενίζει και τόσο): Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της παραγωγής (ιδίως των Helix aspersa, που τρώνε κατά κόρον οι Γάλλοι) εξάγεται στη Γαλλία, όπου βγάζουν τη σάρκα τους από το κέλυφος, αφαιρούν και απορρίπτουν το πίσω μέρος (το πεπτικό τους σύστημα που έχει λίγο πικρή γεύση), ξαναβάζουν το υπόλοιπο στο κέλυφος, τους πασπαλίζουν με σκορδοβούτυρο και μυρωδικά, τους συσκευάζουν και τους εξάγουν πάλι στην Ελλάδα, όπου πωλούνται ως εσκαργκό ή σαλιγκάρια Βουργουνδίας, με τιμή πολλαπλάσια της αρχικής, φυσικά. Εμείς δεν μπορούμε να τους επεξεργαστούμε έτσι; Και βέβαια μπορούμε, αλλά για τους ψωνισμένους δεν έχουν την ίδια αίγλη τα εσκαργκό με τους φτωχούς, αυτόχθονες χοχλιούς. 

Μερικές πληροφορίες εδώ.

Κι άλλη μια μαντινάδα:
_Ήθελα να 'μουνα χοχλιός_
_να 'ρθω στη γειτονιά σου_
_να γράφω με το σάλιο μου_
_στσι πέτρες τ' όνομά σου_


----------



## Palavra (Jan 31, 2010)

Αχ, το είχα ξεχάσει αυτό με το πιρούνι! (Είπαμε: χοχλιοί/εσκαργκό=μπλιχ :))
Και μετά ο ερωτοχτυπημένος χοχλιός θα τραγουδάει στη χοχλιουδίνα του:
_Χοχλιδοβολοσέρματα
δε θέλω μπλιό μαζί σου,
γιατ’ είδα κι αλλουνού χοχλιού
σημάδια στο κορμί σου._


Όσο για τους πορτουγκέζικους μπακαλιάρους, οι περισσότερες συνταγές είναι πεντανόστιμες, οπότε δύσκολα τους βαριέσαι.


----------



## Rogerios (Jan 31, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Όσο για τους πορτουγκέζικους μπακαλιάρους, οι περισσότερες συνταγές είναι πεντανόστιμες, οπότε δύσκολα τους βαριέσαι.



Πράγματι, έτσι είναι (έναν α μπρας στην κυρία μοδερατόρισα), απλά ο κατάλογος σε προϊδεάζει ότι όταν θα φτάσεις στα γλυκά οι επιλογές θα είναι σορμπέ μπακαλιάρου, σουφλέ μπακαλιάρου με σοκολάτα ή σαρλότ με μπακαλιάρο. 

Σαλιγκάρια με τον τρόπο της Βουργουνδίας ή με τον αλσατικό, χοχλιοί μπουμπουριστοί ή μαγειρευτοί, όλα είναι υπέροχα! Κατανοώ όμως τους ενδοιασμούς αυτών που δεν τους προτιμάνε.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 31, 2010)

Για να λύσω την απορία σου SBE όσον αφορά τις προτιμήσεις μου, δεν εννοούσα ότι δεν μου αρέσει η ελληνική κουζίνα αλλά ότι προτιμώ να τρώω κινέζικα ή ιταλικά φαγητά, τα οποία μαγειρεύω αρκετά συχνά και πολύ καλά (θα χαιρόμουν πολύ νά έρθεις και να σου κάνω το τραπέζι με όποια ξένη κουζίνα επιθυμείς)- ρώτα και την Αλεξάνδρα που ξέρει.
Και έτσι έχω επιλογή πέραν της ελληνικής κουζίνας και δεν την τρώω κάθε μέρα.

Πάντως αν και οι Πορτογάλοι έχουν δεκάδες συνταγές με μπακαλιάρο, απ΄ό,τι ξέρω δεν έχουν την μπακαλιαρόπιτα και τους μπακαλιαροντολμάδες.

Επειδή διάβασα πολλά για τους χοχλιούς (κι εγώ δεν τρελαίνομαι) τι έχετε να πείτε για τα βατραχοπόδαρα που αφθονούν στην Ήπειρο και τα οποία επίσης πηγαινοέρχονται μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Γαλλίας ;


----------



## Marinos (Jan 31, 2010)

Εμένα που μ' αρέσουν οι χοχλιοί, τα βατραχοπόδαρα δεν μου είχαν κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση μια φορά που τα είχα φάει στα Γιάννενα: γεύση που συνδυάζει κοτόπουλο και ψάρι, έτσι μου φάνηκε.


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 31, 2010)

Τα βατραχοπόδαρα σε γαλλικό εστιατόριο, τηγανισμένα με βούτυρο και σκόρδο, γιαμ-γιαμ!


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2010)

Marinos said:


> Εμένα που μ' αρέσουν οι χοχλιοί, τα βατραχοπόδαρα δεν μου είχαν κάνει ιδιαίτερη εντύπωση μια φορά που τα είχα φάει στα Γιάννενα: γεύση που συνδυάζει κοτόπουλο και ψάρι, έτσι μου φάνηκε.


 
Συμφωνώ, τηγανισμένα με κουρκούτι και ανούσια.



Alexandra said:


> Τα βατραχοπόδαρα σε γαλλικό εστιατόριο, τηγανισμένα με βούτυρο και σκόρδο, γιαμ-γιαμ!


 
Έτσι όπως λες, κι επίσης κοκκινιστά και σβησμένα με κρασί στην Αλσατία, άπαιχτα!


----------



## SBE (Jan 31, 2010)

Βατραχοπόδαρα εμένα δε μου φάνηκαν τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο στη γεύση, και μάλιστα αναρωτιόμουν μήπως ήταν κοτόπουλο που το βάφτισαν βατράχι. To σύστημα εξάγω και εισάγω σαν ξένο είναι πολύ διαδεδομένο, και στα τρόφιμα και αλλού. 
Αλήθεια, εδώ δυο λόγια για τη γεύση κοτόπουλου.


----------



## StellaP (Jan 31, 2010)

Θα σας πω μία αστεία ιστορία με τα βατράχια που θυμίζει τα σαλιγκάρια που κυνηγούσε η Παλάβρα στην κουζίνα. Πριν από καμμιά 30αριά χρόνια όταν γίνονταν εξαγωγές βατράχων από την Ελλάδα στη Γαλλία, υπήρχε κάποιος κανονισμός που έλεγε ότι τα βατράχια έπρεπε να είναι ενήλικα και να ζυγίζουν πάνω από 70 γραμ. το καθένα, για να επιτραπεί η εξαγωγή τους. Πήγε κάποιος εξαγωγέας με ξυλοκιβώτια γεμάτα βατράχια στο αεροδρόμιο Θεσσαλονίκης για να τα στείλει στη Γαλλία αλλά το Τελωνείο κάνοντας δειγματοληπτικό έλεγχο βρήκε ότι τα βατράχια ήταν ελλιποβαρή και έτσι δεν επέτρεψε την εξαγωγή. Ο εξαγωγέας αφ΄ενός γιατί δεν ήξερε τι να κάνει τόσα βατράχια αφ΄ετέρου γιατί θύμωσε άνοιξε όλα τα κιβώτια και τα χιλιάδες βατράχια πήδηξαν έξω και κατέκλυσαν το αεροδρόμιο δημιουργώντας πρόβλημα στους διαδρόμους και στις πτήσεις μέχρι να χαθούν οριστικά στις γύρω περιοχές.
Η απορία μου ήταν αν,αντί για ενήλικα βατράχια 70 γραμ. και άνω υπήρχαν και ανήλικα υπέρβαρα θα του επέτρεπαν την εξαγωγή;


----------



## melody (Feb 1, 2010)

Γεια σε όλους!
Θα επανέλθω στην κρητική κουζίνα ως ανατολικο-κρητικιά για να πω πως η κρητική κουζίνα, έτσι όπως πλασάρεται από τη μόδα, αφορά κυρίως στη δυτική κρητική κουζίνα.Η ανατολική είναι άλλη υπόθεση κι ελάχιστα γνωστή. Αναφέρω προχείρως εκτός από τους μπουμπουριστούς και τους_ χοχλιούς_ με χόντρο, με ρύζι, με χόρτα, με πατάτες στην κατσαρόλα. Επίσης τις_ οματιές_, έντερα γεμισμένα με ρύζι, συκωτάκια (ή κιμά) και καρυκεύμαρτα βρασμένα (όταν είναι καλοφταγμένες, είναι θαύμα!). Το _ξύγαλο_, που είναι ο αφρός του γάλακτος καθώς γίνεται γιαούρτι (νομίζω), πάλλευκο και φρέσκο, του οποίου η γεύση δε μοιάζει με τίποτε άλλο.
Και βέβαια τα μοναδικά *καλιτσούνια* (_όχι σκαλτσούνια_ όπως έχει επικρατήσει-αυτά είναι κυκλαδίτικα θαρρώ). Και στη δυτική Κρήτη υπάρχουν και λέγονται έτσι οι μυζηθρόπιτες που τηγανίζονται και σερβίρονται συνήθως με μέλι. Στο Λασίθι, καλιτσούνια είναι τα παρασκευάσματα (δεν τα λες γλυκά,ούτε κι αλμυρά όμως) που φτιάχνονται από ζύμη με προζύμι και γέμιση από ολόφρεσκη μυζήθρα, μέλι θυμαρίσιο, κανέλα και αβγά (υπάρχει και μία γρήγορη εκδοχή τους χωρίς ζυμώματα τα λεγόμενα λυχναράκια που θυμίζουν στην όψη μικρές τάρτες). Τα καλά, λοιπόν, καλιτσούνια, που δεν τα βρίσκεις σε κανένα ζαχαροπλαστείο, είναι υπερπαραγωγή. Περισσότερο, κοσμικό γεγονός. Όταν λέει μια νοικοκυρά ότι "έφτιαξε καλιτσούνια", εννοεί πως επέλεξε τις εξαιρετικές πρώτες ύλες, είχε αυτή το γενικό πρόσταγμα -πόσο μέλι, πόσα αβγά (με το μάτι)- έπλυνε και στραγγιξε 4-5 φορές τη μυζήθρα, τσέκαρε πώς πρέπει να είναι η ζύμη κλπ. Για να υλοποιηθεί ,όμως, η παραγωγή, κάλεσε τις φίλες της, ψήσανε καφέ, η μία ζύμωνε, η άλλη άνοιγε φύλλο, τρεις- τέσσερεις βάζανε γέμιση σε στρογγυλά πιτάκια λεπτότατης ζύμης, άλειφαν με ροδόνερο κι έκλειναν τα καλιτσούνια, άλλη τα μετέφερε σε ζεστό μέρος να φουσκώσουν κάτω από κουβέρτες. Μετά είχε σειρά το ψήσιμό τους, που μπορεί να διήρκεσε και οκτώ ώρες, καθώς δε φτιάχνει καμιά τους ένα κιλό καλιτσούνια, αλλά τουλάχιστον δέκα για να "φιλέψουν"κιόλας.
Τελευταία πινελιά τα νεραντζόφυλλα που απλώθηκαν πάνω στα φρεσκοψημένα καλιτσούνια κι έμειναν πάνω τους ώσπου αυτά να κρυώσουν, δίνοντάς τους ένα ανεπαίσθητο αλλά εντελώς απαραίτητο άρωμα. Σημειωτέον πως το ζύμωμα μόνο μπορεί να πάρει και τρεις μέρες. Δεν έχω γνωρίσει έναν άνθρωπο που να έχει δοκιμάσει τέτοιας ποιότητας καλιτσούνια -δυσεύρετα πια- και να μην έχει προσκυνήσει.


----------



## crystal (Feb 1, 2010)

melody said:


> Δεν έχω γνωρίσει έναν άνθρωπο που να έχει δοκιμάσει τέτοιας ποιότητας καλιτσούνια-δυσεύρετα πια- και να μην έχει προσκυνήσει.



Χαίρω πολύ, crystal. :)
Η θεία μου δεν θα ξεχάσει ποτέ το πρωινό που μπήκε στην κουζίνα της και με βρήκε να κάνω εγχείριση σ' ένα καλιτσουνάκι: έβγαζα με το μαχαίρι τη μυζήθρα και το γέμιζα με νουτέλα. 
(Τη μυζήθρα την απεχθάνομαι, αλλά η ζύμη είναι όντως εξαιρετική, οπότε είπα να μην την αφήσω να πάει χαμένη...)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

Εγώ τα σκαλτσούνια τα σιχαίνομαι και νομίζω ότι είναι αυτό το πρώτο βέρο κρητικό πράγμα που είχα δοκιμάσει στα ψηλά βουνά της Κρήτης και που με έκανε να αντιπαθήσω την κρητική κουζίνα. Και δεν ξέρω πώς γίνεται ρε παιδί μου και οι περιγραφές των υλικών (όπως και στα σικάτα εστιατόρια) είναι καλύτερες από το πιάτο το ίδιο.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

Μιλώντας για περιγραφές: _Παρφέ φουά γκρα με κάστανα και καραβίδες σε ζωμό φασιανού - Χειμωνιάτικη σαλάτα και αστακός με ζεστή βινεγκρέτ από το κοράλλι του, συνοδευόμενη με μανιτάρια «ζιρόλ» - Χριστόψαρο «πουαλέ» με άγρια σπαράγγια και «ντουξέλ» μανιταριών με τρούφα - Κοτολέτες από γουρουνάκι γάλακτος σε φίνα «μουσελίνα» γλυκοπατάτας, ψητά μήλα και αυθεντικό γκρέιβ - Ζεστή σοκολάτα με κάστανα και «φρέντο» μανταρίνι σε φύλλα χρυσού._


----------



## Palavra (Feb 1, 2010)

melody said:


> Δεν έχω γνωρίσει έναν άνθρωπο που να έχει δοκιμάσει τέτοιας ποιότητας καλιτσούνια -δυσεύρετα πια- και να μην έχει προσκυνήσει.


Χε, χε, ναι. Εμένα πάντως η γιαγιά μου (Χανιώτισσα) τα έλεγε χωρίς «ι», καλτσούνια, καλτσουνάκια για την ακρίβεια. Και τα ανοιχτά (αυτά που τα τσιμπούσαμε με το χέρι για να γίνουν έτσι σαν ανοιχτές πιτούλες), λυχναράκια (έντιτ: τώρα πρόσεξα ότι το γράφεις κι εσύ).


----------



## melody (Feb 1, 2010)

# Γεια σου Crystal!
Και μένα, η μυζήθρα δε μου λέει τίποτα.Οι δε προσκυνητές που προανέφερα τη σιχαίνονταν. Στα καλιτσούνια, όμως, αυτής της ποιότητας έχει πάψει πια να είναι μυζήθρα. Αρκεί να έχει ξεπλυθεί πολλές φορές και δε θυμίζει σε τίποτα τυρί.

#Γεια και σε σένα Αmbrose!
Εννοείται πως δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό ν'αρέσει σε όλους η κρητική κουζίνα.Πάντως, υποπτεύομαι πως στα βουνά της Κρήτης δοκίμασες τα καλιτσούνια που είναι τηγανητές μυζηθρόπιτες.
Όσο για τις βαρύγδουπες περιγραφές πιάτων,έχουν πλάκα. Τις βρίσκω πολύ διασκεδαστικές. :)


----------



## melody (Feb 1, 2010)

Όποτε μου δίνεται η ευκαιρία χαζεύω το "Top Chef". Γεμάτο από πιάτα μια σταλιά και από υποψήφιους chef(s) που οφείλουν να έχουν ταλέντο ΚΑΙ στην "περιγραφή-με-περικοκλάδες".


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Μιλώντας για περιγραφές: _Παρφέ φουά γκρα με κάστανα και καραβίδες σε ζωμό φασιανού - Χειμωνιάτικη σαλάτα και αστακός με ζεστή βινεγκρέτ από το κοράλλι του, συνοδευόμενη με μανιτάρια «ζιρόλ» - Χριστόψαρο «πουαλέ» με άγρια σπαράγγια και «ντουξέλ» μανιταριών με τρούφα - Κοτολέτες από γουρουνάκι γάλακτος σε φίνα «μουσελίνα» γλυκοπατάτας, ψητά μήλα και αυθεντικό γκρέιβ - Ζεστή σοκολάτα με κάστανα και «φρέντο» μανταρίνι σε φύλλα χρυσού._



Έλεος Αμβρόσιε!


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2010)

Μελωδία, εγω δοκίμασα και τα καλτσούνια τα ορεινά που λες και μου άρεσαν και έχω μια φίλη από τον Άγιο Νικόλαο που μια χρονιά είχε φτιάξει αυτό που λες, μέρες δουλειά, πενήντα κιλά καλτσούνια και είχε μείνει ένα που μου το φύλαγε και πήγαμε για Ανάσταση και δίπλα μου λιποθύμησε απο την πείνα μια κοπέλα και της έδωσα το τελευταίο καλτσούνι που το είχα στην τσέπη και δυστυχώς, ήταν η τελευταία φορά που έφτιαξε η φίλη καλτσούνια και... δεν έφαγα το τελευταίο.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Έλεος Αμβρόσιε!



Τι, δεν σ' άρεσε; Και να σκεφτείς ότι ήταν ευκαιρία. Μόνο 145 ευρώ το άτομο...  Και ήταν πάνω σε φύλλα χρυσού. ;)


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Τι, δεν σ' άρεσε; Και να σκεφτείς ότι ήταν ευκαιρία. Μόνο 145 ευρώ το άτομο...  Και ήταν πάνω σε φύλλα χρυσού. ;)


 
Με τρόμαξε λίγο το αυθεντικό γκρέιβ. Ελπίζω το εστιατόριο να μην είναι στην περιοχή του α' νεκροταφείου. 
Κατά τ' άλλα περιέχει το μενού όλη την εθνική μας ψύχωση: αστακούς, καραβίδες, φουά γκρά, τρούφες και φασιανό. Λείπει μόνο το χαβιάρι κι η Ντομ Περινιόν. 

Όταν ο Κάρολος έκλεισε τα 50 είχε κάνει ένα τραπέζι σε φίλους του και το μενού το είχαν γράψει οι εφημερίδες. Εκείνες τις μέρες είχα καλεσμένους εδώ και διάβασαν το μενού και έφριξαν- ούτε για δείγμα αστακοί, χαβιάρι, καραβίδες, έστω ένα στρείδι. Το μενού είχε σούπα με λαχανικά για πρώτο πιάτο, αρνί με πατάτες και κάτι εξίσου ταπεινά συνοδευτικά και γλυκά. Σου λέει, καλά η αγγλική κουζίνα δε λέει, αλλά κοτζάμ πρίγκιπας είναι δυνατόν να τον ξεπερνάει η Αλέξις στη Δυναστεία (που αμυδρά θυμάμαι ήταν μονίμως με το χαβιάρι στο ένα χέρι και τη σαμπάνια στο άλλο, ακόμα και στο μπάνιο).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> αλλά κοτζάμ πρίγκιπας είναι δυνατόν να τον ξεπερνάει η Αλέξις στη Δυναστεία (που αμυδρά θυμάμαι ήταν μονίμως με το χαβιάρι στο ένα χέρι και τη σαμπάνια στο άλλο, ακόμα και στο μπάνιο).



Πρωί πρωί με την τσίμπλα στο μάτι, χαβιάρι και σαμπάνια για πρωινό... LOL


----------



## SBE (Feb 1, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πρωί πρωί με την τσίμπλα στο μάτι, χαβιάρι και σαμπάνια για πρωινό... LOL


Όχι μόνο στο σπίτι αλλά κι όταν είσαι στο νοσοκομείο άρρωστος 
Ιδού πώς ντυνόμαστε στο νοσοκομείο και τι τρώμε και πίνουμε σαν ασθενείς:


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 1, 2010)

Χα-χα-χα! Τέλειο.


----------



## zephyrous (Feb 1, 2010)

Να καταθέσω κι εγώ, ο σπαστικός, τη γνώμη μου για την κρητική κουζίνα;
Θα ήθελα πολύ να καταργηθεί, μαζί με την Κρήτη, τους κρητικούς μαυροπουκαμισάδες, την κρητική ντοπιολαλιά... Τι να κάνουμε, γνώμες είναι αυτές! 
Κατά τ' άλλα, υπάρχει ένα καλό κρητικό μεζεδοπωλείο πάνω στην πλατεία Κάνιγγος, σε μια "εσοχή", δίπλα στη Γιούρομπανκ.


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 1, 2010)

Όποιος τα ξαναπεί σκαλτσούνια θα πέσουν μπαλωθιές εδώ μέσα! 

Κ-α-λ-ι-τ-σ-ο-ύ-ν-ι-α.... επαναλάβετέ το όλοι μαζί! 

Τα σκαλτσούνια είναι κάτι άλλο από κάποιο άλλο μέρος κάποια άλλη γη. Οπότε όποιος λέει ότι έφαγε σκαλτσούνια, μάλλον δεν τα έφαγε στην Κρήτη... 

Όσο για το αν τα κρητικά εστιατόρια είναι της μόδας ή όχι, έχω να πω ότι 1ον δεν περιμένεις να πας στο εστιατόριο να φας μια κουζίνα για να αποφασίσεις αν σου αρέσει ή όχι και 2ον ακόμα και βέρα κρητικά να μην είναι, ίσως για κάποιον άλλο λόγο, που δεν έχει να κάνει με το τρελό επιχειρηματικό δαιμόνιο των Κρητικών, έχουν εξαπλωθεί τόσο πολύ και έχουν πιάσει κιόλας. Δεν είδα άλλη κουζίνα να ανοίγει εστιατόρια παντού.

Χαίρομαι που το νήμα που άνοιξα μας έφερε πιο κοντά... :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2014)

Χρειάζομαι επειγόντως καβουρμά βουβαλίσιο και καυτερό λουκάνικο (απλώς ελπίζω όταν οι Κρήτες λένε «καυτερό» να εννοούν καυτερό βορειοελλαδικών προδιαγραφών): :)


----------



## JimAdams (Mar 15, 2014)

Ζαζ, και δεν το λέω με εμπάθεια προς την κρητική κουζίνα, υπάρχει κάτι να την παραβγεί στον βορειοελλαδίτικο καβουρμά ;;;


----------



## Earion (Mar 15, 2014)

*Προσοχή, ακολουθεί εμπορική διαφήμιση.*

(Ζάζουλα, εσύ τα ξέρεις, δεν τα λέω για σένα, για όσους δεν ξέρουν τα λέω): 

Βουβαλίσιο κρέας (και τα προϊόντα κατεργασίας του, λουκάνικα, καβουρμάς και ό,τι άλλο) μόνο από του Μπίλη, στη λίμνη Κερκίνης.
Χωρίς ανταγωνισμό. 
Σημεία πώλησης (στην Ελλάδα και στο εξωτερικό!) εδώ.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 15, 2014)

JimAdams said:


> Ζαζ, και δεν το λέω με εμπάθεια προς την κρητική κουζίνα, υπάρχει κάτι να την παραβγεί στον βορειοελλαδίτικο καβουρμά ;;;



Ναι, αμέ! Το κρητικό απάκι. 
Και για τους πιο αμαρτωλούς, το μανιάτικο σύγλινο.


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2014)

...
Καβουρμάς Θρακιώτικος, Βουβαλίσιος καβουρμάς με πιπεριές



JimAdams said:


> Ζαζ, και δεν το λέω με εμπάθεια προς την κρητική κουζίνα, υπάρχει κάτι να την παραβγεί στον βορειοελλαδίτικο καβουρμά ;;;



_Ώφου, αγάπη μου ξινορογδιό, και πώς θα σε γλυκάνω
που 'μαι στην κάτω γειτονιά κι εσύ 'σαι στην απάνω

_


bernardina said:


> Ναι, αμέ! Το κρητικό απάκι.
> ...



Παραδοσιακό Κρητικό απάκι (καπνιστό χοιρινό)






_Σαν την υγειά σου έχασες και θες να την κερδίσεις_
_μόνο με βότανα της γης θα την ξαναποχτήσεις_
_Φύλλα *κιτροπορτοκαλιάς* κι άρωμα από *λεμόνι*_
*ανεραντζά*_, *μανταρινιά*, ξαρρωστικό *κυδώνι*_
_Μάζωξε απ' τσι ποταμούς τσ' *ακονιζάς* τ' αχνάρια_
*βάτο*_ και *τσάι του βουνού* και τσ' *αμπιστιάς* κλωνάρια_
_Μάζωξε *έρωντα* πολύ απ' τα βουνά της Κρήτης_
_και *σφάκα* την πικραδερή, *δάφνες*, *μυρτιές* να βρίσκεις_
*θύμο*_, *κισσό* κι *αγκαραθιά* και *αγκαθοστοιβίδα*_
_τη μυρουδιά *βασιλικού*, *φασκομηλιά* και *θρίμπα*_
*μέντα*_ και *δεντρολίβανο* όπου μοσκομυρίζει_
_το λένε και αρισμαρί, που την υγειά χαρίζει_
_Πάρε τα *γιασεμόφυλλα*, τη *ροδαρά* με τ' άνθη_
*γαρεφαλόβιολες*_ πολλές και *γαρυφάλου* άνθη_
*απήγανο*_ και *βάρσαμο*, της γης το *χαμομήλι*_
_τη μυριστή *αμπερόρριζα* που δένουν στο μαντίλι_
_Πάρε το *κοκκινόχορτο*, βάλε και *κουτσουνάδα*_
_που φτιάχνουν κοκκινόλαδο, στου ήλιου την πυράδα_
_Φύλλα *συκιάς* κι *αμυγδαλιάς* και φύλλα *μαντζουράνας*_
*φλισκούνι*_ που μοσκοβολά σαν κόρφος κάθε μάνας_
_Το *μαϊντανό*, το *σέλινο* και την *αντωναΐδα*_
_τ' *αγούδουρα* τ' αγλακιτού τον κλάδο και τα φύλλα_
_Όλα ετούτα βράσε τα, γέμισε μια σκάφη_
_και διώξε απ' το κορμάκι σου τσι πόνους και τα πάθη

http://52dim-irakl.ira.sch.gr/perivallontika.files/VOTANA.files/episgiouhtas.html

_


bernardina said:


> ...
> Και για τους πιο αμαρτωλούς, το μανιάτικο σύγλινο.



*σύγγλινο, σύγλινο*

Άχι, βάστα εσύ τον καβουρμά κι εγώ βαστώ απάκι
να ψήσομε να μεθυστεί στην τσίκνα το κονάκι
Κάτσε να πιούμε ένα κρασί π' ανοίγω το ασκάκι
κι απόι έχω για μεζέ μια ολιά λουκανικάκι

Γουρουνοχαρές χωρίς συστερίες, ομοτράπεζοι! :) (Schwein haben = Τύχη έξω; Όχι βέβαια!)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 16, 2014)

Τσκ, τσκ, τσκ, δεν καταλάβατε: Η φωτό τού #63 προέρχεται απλώς από κατάστημα κρητικών προϊόντων (εξ ου και το πόσταρα εδώ), αλλά τα εκεί περιγραφόμενα είδη δεν είναι όλα κρητικής προέλευσης (το σουτζούκι υπέθεσα ότι θα 'ναι κρητικό, ελλείψει συγκεκριμένων στοιχείων). Τον καβουρμά τον βουβαλίσιο τον χρειάζομαι σε μόνιμη βάση επειδή αφενός έχω μάθει σ' αυτά που λέει ο Earion στο #65, αφετέρου ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν μπορεί να τον συναγωνιστεί, ό,τι κι αν λέει η bernardina στο #66. :twit: Όχι ότι δεν τα τρώμε όλα, βέβαια, αλλά οι αγάπες είναι αγάπες. :inno:


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2015)

melody said:


> ...
> Και βέβαια τα μοναδικά *καλιτσούνια* (_όχι σκαλτσούνια_ όπως έχει επικρατήσει-αυτά είναι κυκλαδίτικα θαρρώ). Και στη δυτική Κρήτη υπάρχουν και λέγονται έτσι οι μυζηθρόπιτες που τηγανίζονται και σερβίρονται συνήθως με μέλι. Στο Λασίθι, καλιτσούνια είναι τα παρασκευάσματα (δεν τα λες γλυκά,ούτε κι αλμυρά όμως) που φτιάχνονται από ζύμη με προζύμι και γέμιση από ολόφρεσκη μυζήθρα, μέλι θυμαρίσιο, κανέλα και αβγά (υπάρχει και μία γρήγορη εκδοχή τους χωρίς ζυμώματα τα λεγόμενα λυχναράκια που θυμίζουν στην όψη μικρές τάρτες). Τα καλά, λοιπόν, καλιτσούνια, που δεν τα βρίσκεις σε κανένα ζαχαροπλαστείο, είναι υπερπαραγωγή. Περισσότερο, κοσμικό γεγονός. Όταν λέει μια νοικοκυρά ότι "έφτιαξε καλιτσούνια", εννοεί πως επέλεξε τις εξαιρετικές πρώτες ύλες, είχε αυτή το γενικό πρόσταγμα -πόσο μέλι, πόσα αβγά (με το μάτι)- έπλυνε και στραγγιξε 4-5 φορές τη μυζήθρα, τσέκαρε πώς πρέπει να είναι η ζύμη κλπ. Για να υλοποιηθεί ,όμως, η παραγωγή, κάλεσε τις φίλες της, ψήσανε καφέ, η μία ζύμωνε, η άλλη άνοιγε φύλλο, τρεις- τέσσερεις βάζανε γέμιση σε στρογγυλά πιτάκια λεπτότατης ζύμης, άλειφαν με ροδόνερο κι έκλειναν τα καλιτσούνια, άλλη τα μετέφερε σε ζεστό μέρος να φουσκώσουν κάτω από κουβέρτες. Μετά είχε σειρά το ψήσιμό τους, που μπορεί να διήρκεσε και οκτώ ώρες, καθώς δε φτιάχνει καμιά τους ένα κιλό καλιτσούνια, αλλά τουλάχιστον δέκα για να "φιλέψουν"κιόλας.
> 
> Τελευταία πινελιά τα νεραντζόφυλλα που απλώθηκαν πάνω στα φρεσκοψημένα καλιτσούνια κι έμειναν πάνω τους ώσπου αυτά να κρυώσουν, δίνοντάς τους ένα ανεπαίσθητο αλλά εντελώς απαραίτητο άρωμα. Σημειωτέον πως το ζύμωμα μόνο μπορεί να πάρει και τρεις μέρες. Δεν έχω γνωρίσει έναν άνθρωπο που να έχει δοκιμάσει τέτοιας ποιότητας καλιτσούνια -δυσεύρετα πια- και να μην έχει προσκυνήσει.









Ώφου, καλιτσουνάκι μου 
με κάνεις κι αμαρτάνω
την πρώτη την Ανάσταση 
πλια ενωρίς την κάνω



daeman said:


> ...
> Από τη Μεγάλη Τρίτη εκινούσανε οι γυναίκες να σάζουνε τα καλιτσούνια από σπίτι σε σπίτι, πολλές μαζί, για ν’ αβγατίζουνε. Εκειά να ‘σουνα ν’ ακούσεις κουβέντες και πειραξουλιές!
> «Ωρέ, αλήθεια 'ναι πως τα ‘βαλε πάλι ο Βασίλης του Αεροπόρου με τη νύφη ντου;»
> «Ανάσκομάτονε! Κι ίντα θαρρείς δε φταίει η γυναίκα ντου, το Κατερίνι;»
> ...



Φρέσικα μού τα πέψανε
ένα στο στόμα βάνω
δαγκώνω και μυρίζω το
και στα ουράνια φτάνω


----------

